

Kingmax flaunts world's first 64GB microSD card - Peroni
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/26/kingmax-flaunts-worlds-first-64gb-microsd-card/

======
ck2
Crazy how they never initially planned for more than 32gb in the first place
since microSDHC is only 5 years old. So now millions of devices are outdated.

